# Cutting the Cord



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

I am very close to canceling my Direct TV $190 per month waste of money IMO and going with Sling, Netflix, Vudu, and Hulu. I'm interested to hear what others are doing along these lines. Still want to get local HD stations for sports and broadcast TV. What's the equivalent to an HD antennae in a media room without a TV tuner? Thanks everyone.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

We use a large rooftop antenna for HD in our home. We have 3 SiliconDust HD dual tuners for recording, and viewing other than our tv (TV has it's own HD Tuner). We are able to record or view 6 channels at a time anywhere in the house. We have media centers that run Kodi, and allow us to stream throughout the house all of our movies, music, videos, and HDTV recordings. If you go that route... I would suggest going to the following sites http://antennaweb.org/ , or http://tvfool.com/ to determine how your signal strength will be. In our location it is real difficult to get OTA with mountains all around us, so we had to go rooftop with a large antenna. To make matters worse we have to pull in our OTA stations in from 100 miles away as the mountains are higher in the direction of the closer local station. When there are storms our channels pixelate often. Hopefully you are in a better situation.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow $190 is a lot of money. What package do you have?
We have entertainment classic with att Uverse for internet and pay like $110 total.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I install a boat load of these in my business and they work great - note do not mount any antennae inside radiant barrier attic or aim them through ventilation ducts wrapped in radiant insulation ...IMO using internet streaming services + Digital Off Air HDTV is a perfect way to save $$$ and get 99 % of the HD entertainment we want ...I also use TVFOOL.com to aim them at our local tower...


http://www.amazon.com/ClearStream-Indoor-Outdoor-Antenna-Mount/dp/B007RH5GZI/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1458516465&sr=8-15&keywords=TV+ANTENNAE













=


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

I have a small rooftop antenna and a couple of TiVos (one in the theater, one in the sunroom). There's a small monthly fee for the DVR functionality and guide, but it's a great tradeoff. I cut the cord 5 or 6 years ago. I have the two TiVos, Hulu, Netflix, Amazon Prime, and I buy an iTunes Season Pass for Game of Thrones so I can keep up with my friends who watch it, plus I own it at the end of the season.

As for live sports, I took the money I save by not paying DirecTV and I bought season tickets for my FB and BB teams here in town. I hit a Buffalo Wild Wings or somewhere for away games, and I'm still saving money.

Never looked back.


----------

